# Andis Clippers HOT!



## TrinaBoo

Hey!

Tonight I went to the store and got the Andis AGC2....works great but I noticed within 5-10 minutes the blade was too hot for me to touch. Not cool for the price! Does this seem normal or defective as in I need to exchange? I just thought the Andis was known to stay cooler....

Thanks :act-up:


----------



## momtymztu

I had the Andis Power groom previously and am now using the Andis Ultra Edge AGC2 and both of those get hot in what seems like a short time period to me. In fact I finally gave up on my Powergroom when it started overheating and cutting off on me AFTER I sent it in for repairs for the same problem. I expected them to hold up much better (granted I am fairly abusive to my grooming tools). 

I'm interested to see what other people say...I'm considering a new pair (the AGC2's are my mother's--currently I only groom her maltese and a friend's schnauzer pup) I'd like to start grooming again once the kids get into school, so I'm going to have to update my tools.


----------



## vtomblin

The blades move really fast and heat up quick. Great for stripping down really matted coat but not nice poodle hair. I have a pair too. I bought a ton of blades and kept an icepack beside me with a tea towel on it. I rotated blades and it worked well. Was hard to do a show conti without razor burn otherwise. Now I have my chromado and use the andis for the body only.


----------



## Quossum

Yeah, same here. I got an Andis because I wanted a "better" clipper than my little Wahl Contour, but the Andis heats up so fast that it's practically unusable. I keep the 15 blade for his face in it, shave until it gets hot (a few minutes), then work on his feet with my Wahl for a little while, giving the Andis time to cool, then back to his face. If I were a pro groomer I'd have multiples of the same blade and switch them out to keep using it, because it does cut fast and smooth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Well POOP! I have six Oster clippers, which also heat up terribly and am looking to slowly switch. I had heard great things about Andis. Are there no clippers out there that do a good job but do not overheat?


----------



## afkar

It is interesting in that I have a set of Andis clippers that can do three spoos & not get particularly hot. Of course the blades heat but I have more than one of each size I use. I have had mine for quite some time as well as some Wahls which I find noisy so I tend to use the Andis more.


----------



## TrinaBoo

So when they advertise that it stays cool do they mean the body of the clipper or the blade area? Has anyone noticed a difference with the CeramicEdge blades? Says they stay 75% cooler....


----------



## Quossum

I don't know about others, but I am referring only to the metal blades themselves getting hot, not the body of the clipper. Interested to hear about the cooler ceramic blades...


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I've been using Andis 2 speed clippers for over 3 years now, I go through about 1 a year, but I'm also a groomer by profession. The clippers themselves don't heat up for a long time, when they start doing it I know they're wearing out. The blades however, will heat up as soon as you start to use them, the shorter the blade and the faster it heats up. My #10s heat up very fast, but I've never had overheating problems with my #3.

Give your blade a good oil, less friction is less heat, buy another #10 to rotate them (I do this when I do cats to make sure they get done quick) or you can buy some cool lube spray.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Oster casings do get hot but the clippers are workhorses. The andis case does not get hot.. both will heat up their blades. Get a single speed as its the friction of the blades that cause the heat.. the blades rubbing together.

If you are concerned about the heat of the blade.. get more than one to switch out when one heats up.. keep the blades clean and WELL lubricated.. get a small piece of marble to set your hot blades on to cool them faster. My andis ag 2 speed hasnt given me any problems in the 2yrs I have used them professionally, nor have the old andis ag single speeds that I borrowed lol. I dont clip dirty hair and change my blade drive somewhat regularly.

The heat of the blade doesnt cause clipper burn.. unless you just place the hot blade in one spot and leave it there long enough to do so. Clipper burn is really like our razor burn. I havent clipper burned my dogs with a "hot" blade altho I wont clip faces or privates with one since that would be really uncomfortable. The only time I have clipper burned is when I use a short blade and I scrape the skin by being in a hurry.. the risk goes up when I clip dirty hair. 

BTW dont use cool lube.. its like crack.. you gotta keep using it and it leaves a film that burns (and turns red) along with dirt and hair. Your blades dull faster.. I use this to clean my blades:
Welcome to H-42 Products
This and oiling my blades means I may sharpen one or two blades.. out of ALL my blades(Im a pro groomer) every 4mons or so.. Some of my blades I havent needed to sharpen for over a year. Over 25 dogs a week, you can do the math. Treat your stuff right and it will last you. Also buy yourself some blade drives.. they can go out pretty quick and will cause your blades to not cut as well.

Wahl Chromoado blades do seem to stay cooler but I nicked my girl with the 40 setting(I like it short) pretty good tho. If you keep it at like 10 then its a pretty nice clipper... I opted for the oster volt but havent used it on the girls just yet. Cuts great on the test pads, but dont know much it heats up yet.


----------



## tortoise

TrinaBoo said:


> Hey!
> 
> Tonight I went to the store and got the Andis AGC2....works great but I noticed within 5-10 minutes the blade was too hot for me to touch. Not cool for the price! Does this seem normal or defective as in I need to exchange? I just thought the Andis was known to stay cooler....
> 
> Thanks :act-up:



It's the blade, not the clipper.

Loosen the screws on the blade a TINY bit to reduce friction. It does not sound normal. My Andis UltraEdge blades can run 30 minutes before they're uncomfortable to hold tight to my skin for 3 - 5 seconds (that's when I switch blades).

I inherited some Oster blades - they heat up a lot faster than Andis Ultraedge. You might want to try upgrading cutters to ceramic.


----------



## mom24doggies

Unfortunately the higher powered clippers are going to heat the blades up pretty fast...more speed=more friction. The best thing to do is keep the blades clean/oiled and keep a couple of each blade. So 2 10s, 2 15s, etc. so you can switch them out. Keeping a slab of tile/marble close by to set the warm blade on to cool helps too.


----------



## tortoise

mom24doggies said:


> Unfortunately the higher powered clippers are going to heat the blades up pretty fast...more speed=more friction. The best thing to do is keep the blades clean/oiled and keep a couple of each blade. So 2 10s, 2 15s, etc. so you can switch them out. Keeping a slab of tile/marble close by to set the warm blade on to cool helps too.


I keep 6 #10 blades, about 4 #5 blades, and 2 of everything else.


----------



## mom24doggies

Yeah but I doubt a home groomer needs that many lol!


----------



## TrinaBoo

Just to be sure I think I'm going to return the clippers I got and get another(same kind). The body of clipper was kinda getting warm too and the blade was ridiculously hot. My husband was even surprised (pulled his hand back really fast!) when he felt it. But I will also purchase the CeramicEdge blades too and see how they are. A couple extra minutes of being able to use the blade wouldn't hurt as I'm a beginner and still getting the hang of things!


----------



## mom24doggies

If the body gets hot quickly than yeah, I would say you have a problem. Mine started doing that recently along with destroying the blade drives really fast. It finally just quit yesterday...refused to cut anything at all! The clipper guy is coming next week and he's really good with fixing them so mine should be as good as new soon. I really need to get a back up, I'm using someone else's back up right now.


----------



## JustForPaws

*The Best Clippers!*

The Best Purchase I ever made was the Whal Bravura 5 in 1 clippers! They go from a #40-#30-#15-#10-#9 they are amazing! I can do face feet tail sanitary clip and all pattern setting for a continental or English saddle clip with out them ever getting hot! I have not used my regular clippers for any of the above since I purchased the Bravura, they are only used for body clipper work now. I purchased them online at ©The Groomer's Mall - Wahl Professional Animal Clippers, Switchblade Clipper , KM2 Clipper, Arco SE, Wahl Chromado, Bravura Clipper, Wahl Dog Grooming Clippers, Professional Grooming Clippers, Wahl Chromini Trimmer and they come with a set of snap on combs Free!


----------



## georgiapeach

I also have the Andis, and I only use it for a body blade b/c is gets so hot fast. I use a cheap Wahl trimmer from Tractor Supply for the FFT. It wouldn't hold up for a professional, but I only have a couple of dogs, so it's fine.


----------



## Elfywara

Just continuing the post instead of making a new one!

So, as i understand, when you use a clipper with comb on blade, it doesn't heat? If so, why everybody use a clipper with detachable blades that heat fast instead of 5 in 1 clipper?

I'm new to all of this. I'll have my puppy spoo in 4 weeks, and i'm trying to understand the art of grooming!


----------



## mom24doggies

Elfywara said:


> Just continuing the post instead of making a new one!
> 
> So, as i understand, when you use a clipper with comb on blade, it doesn't heat? If so, why everybody use a clipper with detachable blades that heat fast instead of 5 in 1 clipper?
> 
> I'm new to all of this. I'll have my puppy spoo in 4 weeks, and i'm trying to understand the art of grooming!


 The blade does still heat up, but you don't have to switch it out because the snap on comb keeps the hot blade off the dogs skin. Make sense? We use detachable blades because many times they get a smoother finish than a comb. At least mind do.


----------



## Sawyersmomma

mom24doggies said:


> The blade does still heat up, but you don't have to switch it out because the snap on comb keeps the hot blade off the dogs skin. Make sense? We use detachable blades because many times they get a smoother finish than a comb. At least mind do.


do they also make it so you can shave a smaller amount? Like you can leave the hair longer? and am I right that you attach them to a 30 blade?


----------



## mom24doggies

Sawyersmomma said:


> do they also make it so you can shave a smaller amount? Like you can leave the hair longer? and am I right that you attach them to a 30 blade?


 Yes, I have 7 combs ranging from I think 1/8" to 1". Anything longer and you gotta scissor it.  Yes you can attach them to a 30, or a 40 if you're using plastic combs. I also use a 15 and a 10 sometimes, depending on the coat type.


----------



## Sawyersmomma

what would the difference be? Just how easily it goes through?


----------



## mom24doggies

Sawyersmomma said:


> what would the difference be? Just how easily it goes through?


 That and sometimes it looks choppy or leaves tracks. Switching the blade under the comb sometimes helps. If you're thinking about getting some combs, go with metal rather than plastic. I've had much better luck with metal guards cutting smoother and going through thick coats easier.


----------



## Elfywara

So, when you purchase a clipper, like the Andis in this thread, you buy some metal comb too, en you put them on the blade? That's it?

Or do you have to buy a clipper with 5 in 1 blade?


----------



## Jacamar

I have no grooming experience yet, but am addicted to researching. 

I notice these get very good reviews and most people say they stay cool:

Amazon.com: Wahl 8786-451A ARCO SE Cordless Rechargeable Clipper: Pet Supplies


----------



## Elfywara

My breeder talked to me about this clipper. She use the Andis AGC 2 speed clipper too, but want to buy the Arco for more convenience. I think i'll buy the Arco first, and then, another clipper with detachable blades. Maybe the Andis, same as my breeder, since it's the most favorite one from people here and elsewhere, even if the blades are getting hot fast.


----------



## Jacamar

Wahl makes a clipper called the "Moser" Arco cordless and Im not clear on whether that is the same clipper or not. Two people reviewing the "Moser" said the blades couldnt be sharpened, or couldnt be sharpened well. Can anyone fill us in on whether thats the same clipper that I linked to above, and if youve had problems getting the blade sharpened?


----------



## dogs123

I use the Arco Moser SE for 90% of my clipping.....It comes with an adjustable blade....from maybe a #30 to about a #10 in blade depth....
It does not heat up (It will if used for a very long time....maybe 15-20 min. of continual runng.) but cools down fast. I use it for the face, neck, feet, sanitary area, and under the belly back between the hind legs.

I think for most any at-home groomer, this is the best thing....I love mine. The only drawback to these clippers is that the blades cannot be sharpened, and you will have to replace the blade, (maybe costs around $25.00 or so), however, clipping your at home dog, the blades last forever. I clip 5 dogs a month, and maybe only have to replace the blades once every year or two...

For the body and legs of my poodles, I use an Andis clipper, and have a #4F blade and I have a #3/4 Ht blade that should leave the hair about 3/4" to 1" long. Then, I sissor the top knot, and tail. And sissor any place on the body that the clippers can't get even (like the legs).

For those of you that are not pro groomers, The Moser Arco is the real deal.


----------



## Jacamar

I asked a vendor at a dog who sharpens blades and sells the Wahls if the blades for that clipper could be sharpened. He said yes, but implied there's a trick to it.


----------



## TrinaBoo

So, in an earlier post I mentioned that I would get the CeramicEdge blades by Andis. 
LOVE them! 

CeramicEdge #10 gave me at least 15 extra minutes of use and they still cut smoothly.


----------



## DaVinci's mom

TrinaBoo said:


> Hey!
> 
> Tonight I went to the store and got the Andis AGC2....works great but I noticed within 5-10 minutes the blade was too hot for me to touch. Not cool for the price! Does this seem normal or defective as in I need to exchange? I just thought the Andis was known to stay cooler....
> 
> Thanks :act-up:


I just bought the AGC 2 speed Plus and it heats up very hot within a minute or two even if I'm not clipping any fur the blade is too hot to touch. I'm going to return it tomorrow. I understand heating up in 10-15 minutes but 2 minutes is ridiculous.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi and Welcome to PF.

You've inadvertently latched on to an over 8 year old thread. If you care to, start your own new thread in this same section. There are a number of currently active Andis AGC users here who might have some ideas for you. 
That definitely doesn't sound right.


----------



## Johanna

mom24doggies said:


> Yeah but I doubt a home groomer needs that many lol!


I don't have quite that many of each size, but it really is a good idea to have at least 3 of any size you use for very long at a time. I have 2 #15 blades since they are only used on the belly and tail. I have at least 4 of the #40 blades that I use on the face and feet. As I clip, I frequently touch the blade to my cheek to be sure it is not getting hot. As soon as it gets slightly uncomfortable, I change blades. 

Probably most pet groomers do not use #40 blades - I showed in conformation for years and do not have any light colored dogs, so #40 blades are my choice. Most pet owners would use a #15 on face and feet and #10 on the belly. A comment, though, a #40 has such closely spaced teeth that it is far less likely to cut the webbing between the toes. If I am clipping the body (as opposed to scissoring it), I use a #4, or a #5, or a #7 depending upon how long I want to leave the coat.


----------



## Johanna

DaVinci's mom said:


> I just bought the AGC 2 speed Plus and it heats up very hot within a minute or two even if I'm not clipping any fur the blade is too hot to touch. I'm going to return it tomorrow. I understand heating up in 10-15 minutes but 2 minutes is ridiculous.


That sounds as if the blades are not ground correctly. I don't think it's the clipper.


----------



## Vita

Johanna said:


> That sounds as if the blades are not ground correctly. I don't think it's the clipper.


Johanna, does that mean the blade isn't snapped on correctly? I have this problem with my old Oster that gets too hot in about 8 or 10 minutes. However my Wahl doesn't seem to overheat.


----------



## buddyrose

TrinaBoo said:


> Just to be sure I think I'm going to return the clippers I got and get another(same kind). The body of clipper was kinda getting warm too and the blade was ridiculously hot. My husband was even surprised (pulled his hand back really fast!) when he felt it. But I will also purchase the CeramicEdge blades too and see how they are. A couple extra minutes of being able to use the blade wouldn't hurt as I'm a beginner and still getting the hang of things!


The speed and friction of the blades create the heat. Clean/brush all blades before using them and lightly oil -- one drop at each end and one drop in the middle. Don't run a line of oil across the entire width of the blade. That's way too much oil. The movement of the blades will disperse the oil. Oil helps reduce friction. And turn off the clippers any time you're not cutting. Even a few seconds makes a difference. I like the Oster 76 for the body and have multiples of each blade size to switch out when the blade gets warm. Plus if you only use one blade it will fill up with hair and that also creates friction. I use a small Wahl Peanut for the face. Those small clippers aren't as strong and fast as the larger motors so don't get hot. Here's a video from Oster on maintenance. Just pay attention to the beginning about cleaning and oiling the blades. The heavy duty maintenance the Pro is explaining is for Barbers doing 25 heads a day. You'll be clippering your dog once or twice a month. You said you're a beginner so be very careful around the eyes, lips and genitals. Good Luck.


----------



## Vita

Thank you. The cost of grooming in my area has become so ridiculously expensive I've gone back to diy. The video is a reminder I need to oil my blade.


----------

